

Ask PG: when will be winter YC 2011 application/interview deadlines? - chb3000

Will they be earlier than previous year, the same way summer 2010 deadlines are?
======
jacquesm
Why wait until winter ? You can still apply 'late':
<http://news.ycombinator.com/apply>

~~~
chb3000
Personal reasons + the logistics gets a bit harder if You are in Europe and
have to travel for interviews, etc.

